# Is a Soybean a Vegetable?



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2006)

Is a soybean a vegtable or not?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 22, 2006)

Vegtable-yes,high protien vegtable


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes it is. It is a "bean"....a soy.....bean. =)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 22, 2006)

No, it's a legume.  Legumes are legumes.  Tomatoes are fruit.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, majority of the votes are for "who cares" so I guess it's safe to go off-topic -

Strawberries weird me out. They are the only fruit (I know of) that have their seeds on the outside.

In other news: Peanuts are neither peas nor nuts.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> No, it's a legume.  Legumes are legumes.  Tomatoes are fruit.


I love you I love you I love you I love you I love you ....
Thanks for returning my faith in the idea that the incredibly painful argument I had with him earlier on this was worth the oxygen I used up (and the mileage on my carpal tunnel).


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 23, 2006)

I voted "who the hell cares" 

What makes a legume a legume anyway? I get the whole fruits, vegetables, seeds thing...but...legume?


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 23, 2006)

I once heard of this guy who could fling a soybean into the air and pierce it on the way down with his pinkie finger. Now that's class. Though of course, he was a ninja... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soybean

Indeed.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 23, 2006)

When I crush it with my mad ninja skills, it becomes dust and a distant memory. Clearly, dust is neither a vegetable or legume.

Its suprising the amount of things they can make with soybeans... I'm waiting for a toupee.

on the more serious side, we used to have soybeans growing on my parents farm. Strange looking plants I always thought...


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

My son likes the soy beans they serve at the Sushi restaurant.  They serve them warm, but you gotta shell them yourself.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> My son likes the soy beans they serve at the Sushi restaurant.  They serve them warm, but you gotta shell them yourself.



MMMM. Edamame


----------



## rutherford (Feb 23, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> No, it's a legume. Legumes are legumes. Tomatoes are fruit.



Blatantly stolen from the Wikki:

The U.S. Supreme Court settled this controversy in 1893, declaring that the tomato is a vegetable, along with cucumbers, squashes, beans, and peas, using the popular definition which classifies vegetables by use, that they are generally served with dinner and not dessert. The case is known as _Nix v. Hedden_.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 23, 2006)

Vegetable.

My favorite method of preparation of soybeans is natto (fermented soy beans), but I snack on edamame all the time (cooked in the shell).  On the other hand, I've really really dislike tofu.

Lamont


----------



## kid (Feb 23, 2006)

We have catagories for a reason no need to mix them up. A soybean is a legume always has been and will be. 



 :readrules   Mark


----------



## rutherford (Feb 23, 2006)

kid said:
			
		

> We have catagories for a reason no need to mix them up. A soybean is a legume always has been and will be.


 
A Soybean is a legume.  However, most beans are classed as pulses.  However, green beans and green peas are considered vegetable crops. Whereas soybeans are classed as oilseeds.

It all depends on which catagories you want to talk about.  

Since 80% of all soybeans cultivated are now genetically modified, I'd like to say that they're all classified as Bad Science.


----------



## Sam (Feb 23, 2006)

all the meat I eat is made of soy.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, heres the deal, I said that I was eating Some Cereal and Soymilk, and Shesulsa told me I needed to eat some Vegetables.

I said the milk is made from soy, therefore its a Vegetbale... Kinda like Hemprella Cheese (vegan cheese) is made from Hemp, so it is also.

Shut up.  *I* like my logic... besides, I stand by the fact that Since a Soybean is NIETHER an ANIMAL, or a MINERAL, it MUST be a VEGETABLE.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> all the meat I eat is made of soy.


 
So Soybeans are Meat?


----------



## CanuckMA (Feb 23, 2006)

Who cares. They are not food. Food starts life with four legs. Preferably moooos. Everything else is just stuff.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 24, 2006)

CanuckMA said:
			
		

> Who cares. They are not food. Food starts life with four legs.



I disagree.

Ive never seen a 4 legged chicken or Turkey.  And thems good eatin'


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 24, 2006)

Techno - shut up and go have some edomame.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 25, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I disagree.
> 
> Ive never seen a 4 legged chicken or Turkey. And thems good eatin'


 
Worse, it discriminates against folks who eat insects and shellfish.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 25, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> So Soybeans are Meat?


 
Some circles of thought are beans are a "meat"- not that they came from an animal, but I guess they have protein and are considered as such.  However, soybeans?  If it's a legume, then no, it's not a "meat".


----------

